# Emergen-C for Kids?



## nenebean (Sep 21, 2007)

Anyone use this for their kids? At what age is it safe to begin using?


----------



## annalaura (Jan 20, 2007)

i was wondering the same thing!


----------



## JoyPortal (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow! I actually thought of posting the same question yesterday! Hope someone has an answer or a few thoughts!


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

If you get a chance to search, there have been a few threads about this. (that is an fyi-please don't take it the wrong way)

I think the general conclusion was that emergen-c is ok for when you are sick, but sodium ascorbate is better. Also, Emergen-c has something artificial in it some people object to especially for babies (aspartame?). I would give it to my kids if that was all I had around. I do think it works.j

Also if you are not sick, the general conclusion was to use regular vitamin C if you need to supplement. I do not know much about that...I have just seen it posted here.


----------



## ambivamom (May 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nichole* 
If you get a chance to search, there have been a few threads about this. (that is an fyi-please don't take it the wrong way)

I think the general conclusion was that emergen-c is ok for when you are sick, but sodium ascorbate is better. Also, Emergen-c has something artificial in it some people object to especially for babies (aspartame?). I would give it to my kids if that was all I had around. I do think it works.j

Also if you are not sick, the general conclusion was to use regular vitamin C if you need to supplement. I do not know much about that...I have just seen it posted here.

Anyone know a good source for sodium ascorbate? I have been trying to search the threads but I find the searches are hit-or-miss.


----------



## milkamama (May 14, 2005)

we get our sodium ascorbate from bronson's labs...you can search their web site for sodium ascorbate (it may say calcium ascorbate in the description, but if you check the ingredients it is sodium...i have ordered it many times).
www.bronsonvitamins.com
item #50 A or B depending on the size.
you can try this link http://www.bronsonvitamins.com/app/s...tm?&item_id=50

hope that is helpful.


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

I am using Emergen-C right now on the boys (6, 9 and 12) because of a few reasons. Extra Vit-C, they drink it in a large glass of water (of which they never get enough) and think it's juice (of which I rarely buy). I bough the kids vitamin one and they can have one of those a day.

So at this time, it works for us. It's not ideal, but I'm drowning in things right now.

FYI: It contains wheat if that's an issue!


----------



## sara_m (Jul 12, 2004)

We had a natural-friend practitioner tell us that our 26lb 3year old son could have 1/4 packet at a time.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

We give a dash of it in lots of water to DS.

Emergen-C doesn't have artificial sweeteners. Airborne yes, Emergen-C no.

Though our ND sold us a very expensive box of packets just like Emergen-C, sweetened with stevia, once. I've had some baaaaad experiences with herbs doing the exact opposite than they were supposed to do (during labor) so the fact that stevia is an herb just freaked me out, and after we used that expensive box, we went back to Emergen-C.

They actually now make a product FOR kids. I compared/contrasted the amounts of vitamins, and looked at the price of the kid's version, and continued on just giving 1/4 to 1/2 the packet of the normal one.


----------



## nicolebeth (Jun 9, 2004)

Emergen-C doesn't contain gluten. They're in the process of updating, according to this: http://www.emergenc.com/faq/#2 (There might be one flavor that did, but none of the others do.)


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicolebeth* 
Emergen-C doesn't contain gluten. They're in the process of updating, according to this: http://www.emergenc.com/faq/#2 (There might be one flavor that did, but none of the others do.)

Okay, because DH was drinking it every day about a month ago and he never got sick, but he read it on the packet one day and we wanted to kick each other because we hadn't checked before he drank! He's got Celiac's. So thanks for posting this, I wouldn't have gone to the site since the package contained the warning and you assume they know what they're talking about. It worries me that they didn't though...


----------

